# Anyone fishing for Bass on black creek lately?



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

just wondering what was going on over there. im guessing its the same as everywhere...school on shad. anyone gone lately?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are referring to Black Creek in Walton County right now all I see is speckled trout, striper and red fishing going on. Of course in these waters you catch fresh and saltwater species in the same water. Yesterday I saw only 3 or 4 boats fishing in the lower river system but the parking lot at Black Creek Lodge was overflowing. Most folks are upriver in camps for hunting season that opened today.

Saw a number of bait balls yesterday and last Wednesday in the lower river area. Specks, reds, and stripers follow them around. Bass are probably there too.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well i found a couple bass, only 1 keeper. partner got 2 keepers. we both got 2 reds and 1 striper. one guy found the bass. 5.62lber and then 4 that looked like quadrouplettes weighed 11lbs.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*skunked*

You did much better than me. I went this afternoon, had a line in the water from 1P to 4P, and did not get a single solitary bite, not one. Had planned on fishing until about 4:30, but gave up. Launched at Black Creek Lodge. Fished for specks and reds and anything that would bite. Found several nice big bait balls with the sonar but did not see any fish at all mixed in or around the bait. Strange.............. Last week bait and fish were everywhere I went. 

4 boats came as I was loading up. Two boats had mullet limits. One boat with 2 anglers claimed speck limits and 1 red, and one had a half dozen decent bream and a few mullet. 

It was just not my day.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

it was hit or miss for us. has a brief span were we got reds,stripers,bass all together then nothing then we caught the reds again, then random bass.


----------

